# The Great UW Debate



## Ravage (Mar 30, 2010)

> by Colonel David M. Witty
> 
> _Un•con•ven•tion•al War•fare: noun
> Activities conducted to enable a resistance movement or insurgency to coerce, disrupt or overthrow a government or occupying power by operating through or with an underground, auxiliary and guerrilla force in a denied area.
> — approved definition June 2009_



how about we make it a litter harder for the bad guys to view what we're doing than spoonnfuckingfeeding them here on SS. :)


----------



## JJOIFVET (Apr 8, 2010)

I just posted something on this by accident. With the new definition, we are not conducting UW in Iraq, however conducting CT by way of FID, DA, SR and so on. I am just glad they finally defined UW because the last definition was very vague.


----------

